# What a day!!



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

The day first starts out when my wife and I get a call at 7:30am telling us that her grandfather has fallen and re-fractured his hip(fractured it a year ago too), because he was trying to rush across the room to help the grandmother who was ill and feeling too dizzy to walk and so he falls in the process! Then after he is taken to the hospital by ambulance about 3 hours later the grandmother has to be taken away in an ambulance, because she was already sick and then got so damn upset over what happened to the grandfather that her heart rate and blood pressure spiked way too much! He is 83 yrs old and she is 81 yrs old and we spent all day today back and forth trying to help out the both of them.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that.

One day at a time bro you will get through this.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

The grandmother has always sworn that if we ever have to hospitalize her that will be IT for her, because she cannot stand hospitals and has always avoided them at all costs. But yesterday she *volunteered* to go because of the fact she was sick and could not get her own blood pressure to come down, and we are all hoping that this is not her way of throwing in the towel and checking out.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yea, its a bad day.

Do they live on their own? It might be time for them to get assisted living. Poor dears.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Yea, its a bad day.
> 
> Do they live on their own? It might be time for them to get assisted living. Poor dears.


Yes they live alone and matter of fact they bought a new house 3 months ago and were just settled in, and he's able to get around and do things just fine and both of his falls were freak accidents because he normally never falls down.


----------



## Fleur de Cactus (Apr 6, 2013)

Be strong and patient , it is hard , but in home care may help , we all will have our turn as we grow older, if we are lucky to get there . Hope things will be ok soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Fleur de Cactus said:


> Be strong and patient , it is hard , but in home care may help , we all will have our turn as we grow older, if we are lucky to get there . Hope things will be ok soon.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks. And providing that the grandmother makes it out of the hospital we all think it's time she goes to an assisted living facility, but as far as the grandfather goes, he is going to fight going tooth and nail and will literally have to be dragged out of his house kicking and screaming when that day comes. He is still somewhat healthy and gets around driving and does their grocery shopping, and even has a nice tomato & pepper garden he's built outside in the backyard.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

There are other options other than assisted living facilities. You can have in home services. Either public or private services. Look into them, keep them independent and living at home with in home services.


----------



## moto164 (Aug 4, 2013)

Wing Man said:


> Thanks. And providing that the grandmother makes it out of the hospital we all think it's time she goes to an assisted living facility, but as far as the grandfather goes, he is going to fight going tooth and nail and will literally have to be dragged out of his house kicking and screaming when that day comes. He is still somewhat healthy and gets around driving and does their grocery shopping, and even has a nice tomato & pepper garden he's built outside in the backyard.



Wing Man they have assisted living that are like small apartments they could live together and come and go as they like. They are expensive and price depends on level of care.

It's great that your close enough to help out.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

moto164 said:


> Wing Man they have assisted living that are like small apartments they could live together and come and go as they like. They are expensive and price depends on level of care.
> 
> It's great that your close enough to help out.


They just bought a new house 3 months ago so I know he's not going to want to give it up; and yes they only live about 10 minutes from us.


----------

